# scroll menü



## toni tulppe0815 (15. Januar 2008)

hallo erst ein mal alle zusammen 

ich habe ein probläm oder auch nicht es geht um die menü leiste die ich in meinem board mit eingebaut habe  hier  sie scrollt auch schon supper mit 
aber ich finde es ist nicht das gelbe vom ei ist ich hätte es gerne so in etwa  hier  ist dies möglich so hin zu bekommen wehre klasse den habe schon einige sachen ausprobiert u.s.w. aber kamm nicht weiter 

habe hier mal das script was ich drin habe 


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="{$lang->items['LANG_GLOBAL_ENCODING']}"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" dir="{$lang->items['LANG_GLOBAL_DIRECTION']}" lang="{$lang->items['LANG_GLOBAL_LANGCODE']}" xml:lang="{$lang->items['LANG_GLOBAL_LANGCODE']}">
<head>
<title>$master_board_name | {$lang->items['LANG_START_TITLE']}</title>
$headinclude
<style type="text/css" media="screen">

{
	font-family: Verdana, sans-serif;
	font-size: 14px;
	overflow: auto;
	padding: 10px;
	margin: 0px;
}

ul, li
{
	list-style-type: none;
	padding: 1px;
	margin: 1px;
}

.menu
{
	position: absolute;
	z-index: 3;
	top: 10px;
}

.menu li
{
	width: 140px;
	float: left;
}

.menu a
{
	border: 2px solid #BCAE84;
	background-color: #1197A9;
	text-decoration: none;
	text-align: center;
	font-weight: bold;
	cursor: default;
	margin: 0px 5px;
	display: block;
	height: 20px;
	color: #D7CEBC;
}

.menu a:hover
{
	background-color:  #D7CEBC;
}

#smenu1, #smenu2, #smenu3, #smenu4
{
	font-size: 12px;
	display: none;
	width: 140px;
	float: left;
}

#smenu1 a, #smenu2 a, #smenu3 a, #smenu4 a
{
	font-weight: normal;
	padding-top: 2px;
	border-top: 0px;
	cursor: pointer;
}
//-->
</style>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function montre(id)
{
	with (document)
	{
		if (getElementById)
			getElementById(id).style.display = 'block';
		else if (all)
			all[id].style.display = 'block';
		else
			layers[id].display = 'block';
	}
}

function cache(id)
{
	with (document)
	{
		if (getElementById)
			getElementById(id).style.display = 'none';
		else if (all)
			all[id].style.display = 'none';
		else
			layers[id].display = 'none';
	}
}
//-->
</script>

</head>
<body>

<div class=" menu ">
  <ul>

<div style="position : fixed; top: 15px; left: 400px;">

<li><a href="javascript:void(0);" onmouseover="montre('smenu1');" onmouseout="cache('smenu1');">Forum</a>
      <ul id="smenu1" onmouseover="montre('smenu1');" onmouseout="cache('smenu1');">
        <li><a href=      http://www.toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/hmportal.php?      "">Portal</a></li>
        <li><a href=       http://toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/regeln.php?sid=       "">Board Regeln</a></li>
        <li><a href=      http://toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/index.php        "">Forenübersicht</a></li>
        <li><a href=      http://toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/calendar.php    "">Kalender</a></li>
        <li><a href=      http://toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/misc.php?action=faq       "">Forenhilfe</a></li>
        <li><a href=      http://www.toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/linkliste/links.php?action=    "">Linkleiste</a></li>
        <li><a href=      http://www.toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/chat/index.php           "">Chat</a></li>
        <li><a href=     http://www.toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/partner.php?action=faq                 "">   Partner         </a></li>
        <li><a href=     http://www.toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/search.php   "">Suche</a></li>
        <li><a href=     http://www.toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/team.php         "">Teamliste</a></li>
        <li><a href=     http://www.toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/toppost.php?page=0&sid=       "">Topposterin / er</a></li>
      </ul>
    </li>

    <li><a href="javascript:void(0);" onmouseover="montre('smenu2');" onmouseout="cache('smenu2');">User CP</a>
      <ul id="smenu2" onmouseover="montre('smenu2');" onmouseout="cache('smenu2');">
        <li><a href=     http://www.toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/usercp.php   "">Kontrollzentrum</a></li>
        <li><a href=    http://www.toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/pms.php   "">PM / PN' s</a></li>

      </ul>
    </li>

    <li><a href="javascript:void(0);" onmouseover="montre('smenu3');" onmouseout="cache('smenu3');">Bordspiele</a>
      <ul id="smenu3" onmouseover="montre('smenu3');" onmouseout="cache('smenu3');">
        <li><a href=      http://toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/blume.php        "">Boardgarten</a></li>
        <li><a href=      http://toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/arcade_gold.php          ""> Arcade Gold</a></li>
        <li><a href=          http://toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/knuffel_start.php            "">Knuffel</a></li>
        <li><a href=      http://www.toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/cash.php       "">wer gewint die 1 000€ ?</a></li>
        <li><a href=          http://www.toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/find5.php           "">finde 5</a></li>
        <li><a href=        http://www.toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/wdpoker.php   "">Poka</a></li>
        <li><a href=      http://www.toni-tulppe.de/same/same.php         "">same</a></li>
        <li><a href=          http://www.toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/fakemix.php         "">Fakemix</a></li>
        <li><a href=          http://www.toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/minicross.php             ""> MiniCrossWord</a></li>
        <li><a href=       http://www.toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/kniffel_play.php?action=faq      "">Kniffel</a></li>
        <li><a href="">Subkategorie 3.5</a></li>

      </ul>
    </li>

    <li><a href="javascript:void(0);" onmouseover="montre('smenu4');" onmouseout="cache('smenu4');">Sonstiges</a>
      <ul id="smenu4" onmouseover="montre('smenu4');" onmouseout="cache('smenu4');">
        <li><a href=      http://toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/blume.php        "">Boardgarten</a></li>
        <li><a href=     http://www.toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/advent.php      "">Advent Kalender</a></li>
        <li><a href=    http://www.toni-tulppe.de/wbb2/xtree.php    "">Weihnachtsbaum</a></li>
      </ul>
    </li>
  </ul>
</div>
</div>
</head>
```

ich hoffe jemat kann mir helfen


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2008)

Hi,

wieso verwendest du dann nicht das "Floating Menu Script"? 

Und bitte beachte unsere Netiquette (Nr.15) bzgl. der deutschen Rechtschreibung. Vielen Dank.


----------



## toni tulppe0815 (15. Januar 2008)

es tut mir leit das meine rechtschreibung nicht die beste ist habe damit leider einige probleme 

ich danke dir das du mir so schnell geantwortet hast, nu ich wüde ja gerne das scroll ja dort ein bauen bei mir nur ich bekomme das leider nicht hin besser gesagt ich weiss nicht wie ich das in meinem bauen kann das es auch geht den wie schon gesagt würde mein menü gerne beibehalten und es auch center auf der seihte haben


----------



## 90475983452 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich mag Züge


----------



## Leseotter (24. Dezember 2010)

90475983452 hat gesagt.:


> Ich mag Züge


Ich mag keine sinnfreien Beiträge, wie deinen hier, lesen


----------

